# Sending Internet pictures to a cell phone?



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I need to send some pictures I have on a hard drive to a cell phone. I have 
the cell phone number. So how can I send pictures to a cell phone using
the cell phone number using the internet?
Thank you


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

It would be a lot easier to simply connect the phone to the computer using a USB data cable.

If you insist on the wireless method you could download the free Google drive app and use it to transfer onto the phone.


You would download the Google drive on computer load your pics from the computer into the drive appa dn then access them from the drive app via the smartphone and then save from drive to smartphone


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Andrew, does that work for _*any *_cell phone? Or would it have to be a smart phone? I used to have a feature phone, and am sure I could not do any of that.

And doesn't it imply (not require) that the phone be owned by the sender or a friend or relative?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Terry, you are correct that it needs to be a smartphone.

Forgive me as you are correct that that has not been verified yet, I assumed the OP had a smartphone and not a basic c cell.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Forgive you? For making an assumption? Only if you forgive me for all the unstated assumptions I've made and will continue to make in the future!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ahh!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

muckmail:
I have several family members and friends who own a smartphone and who I send photos to from my computer.
I simply compose an email message in my computer and then attach the photo(s) and then send it/them to the email address that's set up in their smartphones.
I emailed 2 photos to my daughter's smartphone a short time ago.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't own the cell phone. It someone else's phone that I need to send pictures to them.
They do not have an e-mail address.
Thank you,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it is a smart phone (and probably if it is a feature phone) you could send the pictures via text. That, of course, assumes that you have access to a smart phone and can copy the photos to the phone.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

alternatively, you could have the user (again, if it is a smart phone) register for webmail at a site such as mail.com. I had to do that with my Dad, and that was a chore and half. But now I can email him pics.


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like you might be able to send a picture via e-mail to a cell phone as an MMS text message:
http://www.verizonwireless.com/support/knowledge-base-21631/

Some really old information on the e-mail addresses for different carriers. I recommend finding out which carrier your recipient is on and double-checking their E-mail-to-MMS settings:
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100627132458AA64DVd


----------

